# Guys, would you date a woman who weighs more than you?



## gusstaf

I was recently looking at the SAS thread about body types...and I noticed that a lot of the guys here weigh less than I do. I'm not fat by any means-my BMI is well within in the healthy range. But I see all these guys talking about being, say, 5'7 and 130 pounds and I feel like they would never want to go out with someone like me.

So, men of SAS, would you date someone who was the same weight as you or heavier?


----------



## huh

Yeah, it doesn't bother me. My ex-girlfriend weighed quite a bit more than me. It seemed to bother her a bit though. I should probably note that I'm kind of small for a guy. It doesn't take much to be taller or weigh more than me.


----------



## shadowmask

I'm 180lbs. If she was 5'11" and it was all in her ***, maybe.


----------



## Evo

Yes!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

That would be an obese woman or like minimum 20 cm taller than me.

Yeah, I would, although if I had to choose I would go more for skinny, I'm into that.


----------



## nervousman

To be honest, no. That being said I don't like skinny women either. I like women with curves. Maybe I would date a skiny girl if she's really small and it fits her.


----------



## TPower

I am dating one.

But I'm skinny as **** and short, so my opinion is not as valuable as a 5-10 / 180 guy's.


----------



## gusstaf

TPower said:


> I am dating one.
> 
> But I'm skinny as **** and short, so my opinion is not as valuable as a 5-10 / 180 guy's.


No, anyone's opinion is valuable. In truth, I was actually more interested in what the guys under 140 pounds had to say, only because I weigh a lot less than 180. But I'm sure there are other people who would love to hear what the 5'10 180 guys think as well.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

I would definitely go out with a chick as big or larger than me weight-wise. I am all about proportions, though. I do not mind if she is big, so long as she is big in all areas, if you get my drift. It may make me sound a bit shallow, but that is what I am into 

Edit: I'm 5'7, 190lb


----------



## Ckg2011

Yes, as long as she is nice and doesn't smoke.


----------



## Meta14

I'm tiny, so it doesn't take much.


----------



## andy1984

yes, i have.


----------



## Classified

It would be better if they weighed less than me. I would like to be with someone who cares about the quality of the food they eat, who exercises and enjoys being active outdoors, and is concerned about their health.


----------



## Paper Samurai

I prefer curvy women (+ a pear shaped figure if possible) :yes I don't think weight would play that much of an issue for me at least unless it was seriously unhealthy.

I'm 155 pounds btw.


----------



## komorikun

gustafsg said:


> I was recently looking at the SAS thread about body types...and I noticed that a lot of the guys here weigh less than I do. I'm not fat by any means-my BMI is well within in the healthy range. But I see all these guys talking about being, say, 5'7 and 130 pounds and I feel like they would never want to go out with someone like me.
> 
> So, men of SAS, would you date someone who was the same weight as you or heavier?


Yeah, reading some of the weights here is surprising. I weigh 130 but I'm only 5'3.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Absolutely. The better question is, 'would a Rubenesque girl date _me_?'


----------



## rdrr

komorikun said:


> Yeah, reading some of the weights here is surprising. I weigh 130 but I'm only 5'3.


Most people don't know what 5'3' 130 actually looks like. Weight is all about how you carry it, that drives ones perception. It's just a number. I would presume most people do not "look" their weight anyways.


----------



## anomalous

Well, I'm 5'8" and 130 lbs. myself. I prefer slim girls (maybe even "petite" would be the best word), and anything much over "average" in the weight department is getting out of the range of my tastes. However, seeing as I'm skinny as f**k, I wouldn't mind a girl who's around my height and a bit heavier.

My guess is that about 0.1% of healthy-weight girls would be OK with dating a guy lighter than them, though, so I've never thought about it too seriously as a practical matter.


----------



## wunderbez

I've dated one girl heavier than me. I still think about her sometimes...


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, yeah. I'm dating your MOM! :lol


----------



## Ventura

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, yeah. I'm dating your MOM! :lol


:troll !!!!!!


----------



## VanDamMan

Maybe. I'm a pretty big guy though 250 lbs. Chances are if she weighs more than me, she is obese.


----------



## huh

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, yeah. I'm dating your MOM! :lol


Wait...what?! :shock


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, yeah. I'm dating your MOM! :lol


who's mom ?:b


----------



## Dane

Can't say for certain I wouldn't do it; it would depend on the girl, but I wouldn't find that situation attractive. I weigh 155.


----------



## low

I probably would.


----------



## millenniumman75

huh said:


> Wait...what?! :shock





RenegadeReloaded said:


> who's mom ?:b


:lol Just kidding - at this point, I am almost 37 - I might as well get a laugh out of this personally miserable topic :teeth


----------



## nycdude

Maybe


----------



## UgShy

I'm around 6'1 180. I don't know if many girls would weigh more than me and still be considered healthy. If i'm dating someone I want them to be healthy like me. I noticed you said guys that are 5'7 130, those are some pretty lightweight guys. If I weighed that amount I would have no problem dating a girl that was heavier than me.


----------



## kenny87

yep, I notice bigger girls tend to have bigger booties as well, thats a plus, as long as they are not super fat its all good.


----------



## MindOverMood

Anowa Adjah
Stats:
_*Weight: 200*_
Chest:36D
Waist: 28
Hips:45


----------



## 50piecesteve

id prefer not to however, if we met and we clicked then i could probably look past it


----------



## Paul

If she's my height or taller, being heavier than me would be more attractive than being lighter than me. Either is okay though, unless it's extreme.


----------



## nemesis1

It depends on how much heavier they are, and how well they carry the extra weight.

Some people who are overweight really dont seem to carry the extra weight too well, they dont have the right frame for it, or the extra weight is not evenly distributed. Or something.


----------



## UgShy

MindOverMood said:


> Anowa Adjah
> Stats:
> _*Weight: 200*_
> Chest:36D
> Waist: 28
> Hips:45


Damn, thats a muscular chick. And that vid man lmao


----------



## Witan

Considering I'm 5'10" and 200 pounds (90 kilos), I have to be honest and say I probably wouldn't


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

As long as there isn't a huge difference it probably wouldn't bother me.
I've always had a thing for petite women though.


----------



## Resonance

Yes...


----------



## applesauce5482

it depends


----------



## McdonaldMiller

ONLY if she would date me. BTW I am the same height and 140.


----------



## PickleNose

gustafsg said:


> I was recently looking at the SAS thread about body types...and I noticed that a lot of the guys here weigh less than I do. I'm not fat by any means-my BMI is well within in the healthy range. But I see all these guys talking about being, say, 5'7 and 130 pounds and I feel like they would never want to go out with someone like me.
> 
> So, men of SAS, would you date someone who was the same weight as you or heavier?


 Frankly, I don't think you should worry about it. More than likely, you will find guys who like you no matter what you look like or how much you weigh. Women have it better than men in that department.

A truly "fat" man who doesn't have a decent job is probably not going to do well in the dating department unless he's a really smooth operator. On the other side of things, men spend most of their time waiting on a woman who finds them worthy of their time. So that gives us a lot of time to sit around and think about things and sooner or later, we realize that most women really aren't all that bad looking.

Plus, we (men) tend to have all kinds of odd fetishes. There are many men who love bigger women.

Thing is, for me, I don't care about my looks so I weigh about 200. Women tend to be quite a bit shorter than I am (5' 11") so a woman would have to be pretty heavy to weigh more than me.

There are a lot of idiots who have rigid standards. Oh well. Who needs them? You've got the internet weed out the morons.


----------



## lad

Yes of course, doesn't matter at all.


----------



## rymo

6'3" 190 lbs...if she weighs more than me then.....no...just no.


----------



## Define Me

gustafsg said:


> I was recently looking at the SAS thread about body types...and I noticed that a lot of the guys here weigh less than I do. I'm not fat by any means-my BMI is well within in the healthy range. But I see all these guys talking about being, say, 5'7 and 130 pounds and I feel like they would never want to go out with someone like me.
> 
> So, men of SAS, would you date someone who was the same weight as you or heavier?


I would most likely not.

It's because being fat represents something; they are unhealthy and/or binge eater.

I just don't think unhealthy is hawt. Being too thin isn't hawt either. Just normal bmi should be enough.


----------



## gusstaf

Define Me said:


> I would most likely not.
> 
> It's because being fat represents something; they are unhealthy and/or binge eater.
> 
> I just don't think unhealthy is hawt. Being too thin isn't hawt either. Just normal bmi should be enough.


I'm not necessarily asking if you would date someone fat. As I said in my original post, I have a perfectly healthy BMI (and btw, I think BMI can be a highly inaccurate indicator of health, but I digress) But normal BMI has a wide range...for a woman my height (5'5), it could mean anywhere from 112 to 150 pounds. Depending on the height and weight of the man she was dating, it would be more than possible for a perfectly healthy woman to be the heavier member of the couple.

For some taller/heavier guys, there's a good chance that a heavier woman would also be overweight. But for many others...not so much.


----------



## Insane1

Of course.. I'm skinny as hell anyway,anybody weights more than me.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

Probably not; I'm 175-180 (at 5'10").


----------



## Rest or Real?

6'1'', 200 pounds; no. That would make a woman within the height range I find attractive overweight.


----------



## merryk

Classified said:


> I would like to be with someone who cares about the quality of the food they eat, who exercises and enjoys being active outdoors, and is concerned about their health.


^ my preference as well, in men

and I agree with those who said that it's more how a person carries their weight than the number


----------



## missingno

I'm 6 foot and around 100kg or around 220lbs in the backwards system. I wouldn't consider it even if I was constantly drunk


----------



## anomalous

gustafsg said:


> I'm not necessarily asking if you would date someone fat. As I said in my original post, I have a perfectly healthy BMI (and btw, I think BMI can be a highly inaccurate indicator of health, but I digress) But normal BMI has a wide range...for a woman my height (5'5), it could mean anywhere from 112 to 150 pounds. Depending on the height and weight of the man she was dating, it would be more than possible for a perfectly healthy woman to be the heavier member of the couple.
> 
> For some taller/heavier guys, there's a good chance that a heavier woman would also be overweight. But for many others...not so much.


What are _your_ thoughts on men who weigh less than you? Does it bother you at all that they likely wouldn't fulfill the traditional physical role of being stronger, able to pick you up gracefully, have broad shoulders and a big chest to lay your head on, etc.?

It's amusing to see the question being directed toward us, since I feel like we're the ones who usually need to worry more. From the hints you're dropping, it sounds like you're fairly close to average height and weight, whereas men who weigh under 135-140 lbs. are scrawny and underweight (unless they're way shorter than average).


----------



## soulless

I would again, it depends on her personality more than anything.
I've previously been engaged to a larger than myself lady, and had a child with another.
But right now I'm content with remaining single, and having my exes as friends


----------



## Neo1234

Yes .Why not ?? =)


----------



## missingno

For the people saying they would. How much do you guys weigh?


----------



## Neo1234

missingno said:


> For the people saying they would. How much do you guys weigh?


*154.32 pounds
*


----------



## Define Me

gustafsg said:


> I'm not necessarily asking if you would date someone fat. As I said in my original post, I have a perfectly healthy BMI (and btw, I think BMI can be a highly inaccurate indicator of health, but I digress) But normal BMI has a wide range...for a woman my height (5'5), it could mean anywhere from 112 to 150 pounds. Depending on the height and weight of the man she was dating, it would be more than possible for a perfectly healthy woman to be the heavier member of the couple.
> 
> For some taller/heavier guys, there's a good chance that a heavier woman would also be overweight. But for many others...not so much.


Oh in that case; no.

I know that bmi is innacurate, but I used it in my post to make things simple.

I'm also 5 feet 5 at about 143 lbs, but I'm a male with muscle since I work out, so the whole bmi does not apply to me. Bmi applies to the avarage joe.

If you are referring to a girl being heavier because she is taller, then I wouldn't have a problem with it. Because then the girl wouldn't look thick/fat/obese, but just slim/normal, just weighs heavier. I think you mean that?

I just have standards, not super high, but a girl definitely has to be not fat........I mean, you have to work with what you have, right? Weight is something nearly everyone has control over.

I can't do anything about my height, but I most certainly can do something about my fysique.


----------



## NatureFellow

I don't think scales or BMI need to be taken as literally as they are.
If the girl looks healthy for her size, I'd be happy to date her.

I'm hardly going to whap her onto the scales to see if she's pushing a few more pounds than me am I...:um


----------



## lanzman

I agree, weight is just an erroneous number. A woman could be athletic and have a lot of solid muscle which weighs more than fat. I think it's okay for someone to have a few extra pounds, but if they are obviously not into taking care of themselves to be healthy, that's another problem altogether which really has nothing to do with the weight.


----------



## gusstaf

anomalous said:


> What are _your_ thoughts on men who weigh less than you? Does it bother you at all that they likely wouldn't fulfill the traditional physical role of being stronger, able to pick you up gracefully, have broad shoulders and a big chest to lay your head on, etc.?
> 
> It's amusing to see the question being directed toward us, since I feel like we're the ones who usually need to worry more. From the hints you're dropping, it sounds like you're fairly close to average height and weight, whereas men who weigh under 135-140 lbs. are scrawny and underweight (unless they're way shorter than average).


I honestly wouldn't care that much. There are some guys with smaller builds who I find pretty attractive. A few years back, I went on a couple of dates with a guy who was pretty thin...never forced him on a scale or anything but I would guess that he was lighter than me. I liked his body but always worried that he didn't find mine attractive at all. Which, thinking back, is pretty silly. If he really had a problem with my weight, I doubt he would've asked me out in the first place.

I'm sorry if this thread comes across as super shallow or narcissistic; it's just something I've always wondered about.


----------



## squidlette

Sphere said:


> Bruce lee was overweight, close to obese according to BMI. Don't pay attention to it. There are thousands if not millions of very attractive female athletes that weigh more than most of the guys in this thread. 10 pounds of muscle is a much smaller mass than 10 pounds of fat.


Well, not quite. 10 pounds of muscle and 10 pounds of fat have the same mass.

I think you mean that muscle is more *dense* so it occupies less space.

/science!


----------



## Revenwyn

Classified said:


> It would be better if they weighed less than me. I would like to be with someone who cares about the quality of the food they eat, who exercises and enjoys being active outdoors, and is concerned about their health.


Some larger ladies are like this too but have hormone issues... so do NOT equate overweight with being a lazy slob.

Also there are some women who weigh more than they look, by a substantial amount. I am 5'4" almost 200 pounds and constantly told I look 160. I also only have 19% body fat.


----------



## To22

Hmm probably. Weight isn't that big of a deal to be honest. In perfect shape is definitely a bonus for me but in no way would I dismiss her simply off of weight.

I'm 6' 164 lbs so I don't know what more than that looks like on a girl of average height. 164 looks a bit slim on me.


I dated a girl who wasn't skinny but she was a lot shorter than me so I'm not sure if she weighed more than me but she was the best girlfriend I ever had *ahem, that's not important lol* but I was physically attracted to her more than any girl because of the way she carried herself.

I know that weight wouldn't ruin it for me. I can still find a women extremely attractive with extra pounds.


----------



## Witan

squidlette said:


> Well, not quite. 10 pounds of muscle and 10 pounds of fat have the same mass.
> 
> I think you mean that muscle is more *dense* so it occupies less space.
> 
> /science!


Exactly what I was gonna say.


----------



## Droidsteel

Sure why not?


----------



## Elad

I wouldnt.. I just dont find it attractive honestly, but then again it all depends on the girls height, if she is about the same as me then possibly but if shes practically obese I wouldnt be able to get into it, as shallow as that sounds its the truth and I doubt a lot of the guy in here saying yes with enthusiasm.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Sphere said:


> Bruce lee was overweight, close to obese according to BMI. Don't pay attention to it. There are thousands if not millions of very attractive female athletes that weigh more than most of the guys in this thread. 10 pounds of muscle is a much smaller mass than 10 pounds of fat.


What ? How ? Only from muscle mass ? I think he also had denser bone or something.


----------



## Maninthebox84

Yes I would. I weigh 100 lbs...


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Maninthebox84 said:


> Yes I would. I weigh 100 lbs...


Do you have anorexia?


----------



## PickleNose

Classified said:


> It would be better if they weighed less than me. I would like to be with someone who cares about the quality of the food they eat, who exercises and enjoys being active outdoors, and is concerned about their health.


----------



## Double Indemnity

^I just hope Classified and others who think like him hold thin women to the same standards. Not every thin woman cares about the food she eats, exercises and enjoys being active outdoors, and is concerned about her health.


----------



## TPower

HardRock said:


> Do you have anorexia?


I'm 5'7" and 113 lbs in shoes last time I checked.

Everybody thinks I'm 130-135.

I'm positive I have small bones.


----------



## soulless

missingno said:


> For the people saying they would. How much do you guys weigh?


185lbs but should ideally be around 150-160 apparently


----------



## MM Gloria

I would date someone that weighs as much as I did (5'3, 136.8 lbs) or a little more... As long as she was healthy overall and liked to exercise. Cause I'm an exercise/health nut and I wouldn't like to be engaging in exercise every other day only to have she on the sidelines. I would like if she engaged herself as well. That's what's up.


----------



## Xtraneous

Nope.


----------



## squidd

I have in the past and I may do so again in the future. At the end of the day the human body is just a sack of meat, bone and bacteria and no matter how pretty or pleasing it is (and it can be very pretty and pleasing) it actually is the gooey insides that matter.....**** yeah I'm one romantic ****er ....ladies


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

As a chubby man, I would date a chubby woman.


----------



## MM Gloria

Revenwyn said:


> Some larger ladies are like this too but have hormone issues... so do NOT equate overweight with being a lazy slob.
> 
> Also there are some women who weigh more than they look, by a substantial amount. I am 5'4" almost 200 pounds and constantly told I look 160. I also only have 19% body fat.


Truth right here!


----------



## squidlette

Yeah, having a smaller frame can either be a blessing or a curse when it comes to carrying extra weight. My highest weight was in the 170s and all of it was fat, and it honestly didn't look much different on me than the 150s do. Right now, I'm only five pounds overweight according to BMI, but my body fat percentage is *still* over 30%. Or it was before I started going to the gym six days a week a few months back. There's probably some recomposition going on, especially since I haven't lost any weight and I'm making significant strength gains still, but there's still a *lot* of body fat. Even with all of that, because of my petite frame, I still had somebody tell me they didn't believe I weighed as much as I said I do.


----------



## Perfectionist

I probably weigh more than lots of guys here.

And well, if you won't date me because of it...I will...well I WILL SIT ON YOU AND SQUASH YOU.

:wife


----------



## FTFADIA

Let me introduce you all to this: http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/6...ou-would-still-bang-here-211927/index156.html

I would date/sleep with 90% of the girls in that thread. Im 6' 195lbs FWIW.

I should add its probably NSFW


----------



## Double Indemnity

TPower said:


> Aren't you married anyway?


Just got divorced.


----------



## Dissonance

Double Indemnity said:


> Just got divorced.


Sorry to hear it.


----------



## The Professor

why would _you_ want to go out with someone 5'7 130?


----------



## TPower

The Professor said:


> why would _you_ want to go out with someone 5'7 130?


You're right, skinny men don't deserve love. :no


----------



## Revenwyn

My best guy friend (Long story, we were in love, our parents decided not to let us contact each other, we both had crazy homeschooling parents who believed in arranged marriages and we were similar to each other so apparently it wouldn't work) was 5'10 125 pounds. I'm 5'4" 190 pounds. He loved me anyway and I loved him. Haven't completely gotten over him but I was married before I found him again. So you skinny guys deserve love too.


----------



## The Professor

TPower said:


> You're right, skinny men don't deserve love. :no


Don't be easily offended... it's a terrible trait. I'm trying to get her to think about what SHE wants, and how she has the right to think a guy is too small just as much as the other way around.


----------



## Uranium

no


----------



## Milco

komorikun said:


> Yeah, it does suck. Seems like men can just work on getting a good job or work on being smoother/more personable to be attractive to the opposite sex.


Yeah, it does seem that way, but that that's largely because the men who fail fail completely and disappear from view entirely.
25% of 40 year old men do not have children and the predominant cause for that is that they simply are unwanted by women (and poorly education, have very low incomes and die much younger than others) - so it is a rather large group.

It's definitely a problem when big groups get 'disqualified' or left out, and that's true for both men and women, but just like there's only a limited amount you can do to change your appearance (and not all of which is reasonable to require people to do), so there is only a limited amount you can do to change your work/social status because there are factors which are beyond your control.
So it might seem that way, but it's not true.

But on topic:
I haven't really met many girls who weighed more than me (but I'm also quite tall and big), but I have had quite a few crushes on girls who were above normal weight.


----------



## komorikun

Milco said:


> Yeah, it does seem that way, but that that's largely because the men who fail fail completely and disappear from view entirely.
> 25% of 40 year old men do not have children and the predominant cause for that is that they simply are unwanted by women (and poorly education, have very low incomes and die much younger than others) - so it is a rather large group.
> 
> It's definitely a problem when big groups get 'disqualified' or left out, and that's true for both men and women, but just like there's only a limited amount you can do to change your appearance (and not all of which is reasonable to require people to do), so there is only a limited amount you can do to change your work/social status because there are factors which are beyond your control.
> So it might seem that way, but it's not true.
> 
> But on topic:
> I haven't really met many girls who weighed more than me (but I'm also quite tall and big), but I have had quite a few crushes on girls who were above normal weight.


Where did you get that 25% stat from? According to this 20% of women age 40-44 in the United States are childless. So if that 25% figure is correct the difference is not that huge.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/19/us/19census.html


----------



## Brad

komorikun said:


> Where did you get that 25% stat from? According to this 20% of women age 40-44 in the United States are childless. So if that 25% figure is correct the difference is not that huge.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/19/us/19census.html


Did you know that 53% of statistics are made up?


----------



## Rasputin_1

No I couldn't date someone who was pushing 180.....


----------



## Revenwyn

Rasputin_1 said:


> No I couldn't date someone who was pushing 180.....


Even if it was apparently mostly muscle? Because they do exist. I am one.


----------



## Rasputin_1

Revenwyn said:


> Even if it was apparently mostly muscle? Because they do exist. I am one.


Nope its just not what im attracted to. Im sure there are some girls who would dismiss me based some things that I don't really have any control over. Im not opposed to girls with muscle but 180 too much muscle for me.


----------



## sean88

Yes I would. I don't mind slightly bigger girls (maybe 20/30 lbs heavier than me), but if it was pushing like 50, then I don't know. But I actually prefer girls with nice thick legs over super skinny chicks. lol

I don't think a bigger girl would date me though. I'm 5'5" 130 lbs. lol


----------



## Ansgar

komorikun said:


> Where did you get that 25% stat from? According to this 20% of women age 40-44 in the United States are childless. So if that 25% figure is correct the difference is not that huge.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/19/us/19census.html


Women with college degrees, 27 % childless.

So getting a college degree increases the chance for a guy to have children while a college degree reduces it significantly for a woman? :um


----------



## elvin jones

Rasputin_1 said:


> Nope its just not what im attracted to. Im sure there are some girls who would dismiss me based some things that I don't really have any control over. Im not opposed to girls with muscle but 180 too much muscle for me.


A 180lbs muscular woman sounds freaky to me. Is she a professional bodybuilder?


----------



## komorikun

Ansgar said:


> Women with college degrees, 27 % childless.
> 
> So getting a college degree increases the chance for a guy to have children while a college degree reduces it significantly for a woman? :um


More educated men are less likely to have kids too. Looking at the graph, there is something weird going on. I don't understand how it is possible for women to have more kids than men unless many men do not know they are fathers. It's like the reverse of all those sex surveys. Men claim way more sexual partners than women but how can that happen?

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nhsr/nhsr051.pdf

look at page 5


----------



## Milco

komorikun said:


> Where did you get that 25% stat from? According to this 20% of women age 40-44 in the United States are childless. So if that 25% figure is correct the difference is not that huge.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/19/us/19census.html


My point wasn't to say that it's worse for men, which is why I deliberately left out the numbers for women. My point was just to say that men can't "just" get a good job, because it doesn't work like that and there's a large group of men who fail to meet those expectations.

But since there seems to be interest in the numbers..
The numbers are from a Danish study ~5 years ago, but similar numbers were also found in a Norwegian study, so it seems to be general for Scandinavia at least, and they found that about 25% of men and about 14% of women at the age of 40 did not have children.
The Danish study was then taken one step further (because we have a lot of information about people registered centrally for researchers to access) and the numbers were checked against social status, level of education and career.
They found that for men, the leading reason for men not to have children was too low status, while for women it was almost the opposite as the leading reason was that they instead had chosen to focus on their careers.


----------



## komorikun

Milco said:


> My point wasn't to say that it's worse for men, which is why I deliberately left out the numbers for women. My point was just to say that men can't "just" get a good job, because it doesn't work like that and there's a large group of men who fail to meet those expectations.
> 
> But since there seems to be interest in the numbers..
> The numbers are from a Danish study ~5 years ago, but similar numbers were also found in a Norwegian study, so it seems to be general for Scandinavia at least, and they found that about 25% of men and about 14% of women at the age of 40 did not have children.
> The Danish study was then taken one step further (because we have a lot of information about people registered centrally for researchers to access) and the numbers were checked against social status, level of education and career.
> They found that for men, the leading reason for men not to have children was too low status, while for women it was almost the opposite as the leading reason was that they instead had chosen to focus on their careers.


I'm not trying to argue that women have it harder. I'm just somewhat envious that working on a career could lead to success with the opposite sex. I know all men can't get a good job but at least it is a possibility for quite a few. Even if I weren't a lazy bum, this just kind of further ruins my motivation to try to make the big bucks. Anyways once I do make a little bit of money, I guess I'll have to get some botox, liposuction, and laser skin peeling done if I ever want to find a decent partner.

As I posted a couple posts before it seems that in America well-educated men and women (both) have less children than high school drop outs. Guess Denmark is different.


----------



## Milco

komorikun said:


> I'm not trying to argue that women have it harder. I'm just somewhat envious that working on a career could lead to success with the opposite sex. I know all men can't get a good job but at least it is a possibility for quite a few. Even if I weren't a lazy bum, this just kind of further ruins my motivation to try to make the big bucks. Anyways once I do make a little bit of money, I guess I'll have to get some botox, liposuction, and laser skin peeling done if I ever want to find a decent partner.
> 
> As I posted a couple posts before it seems that in America well-educated men and women (both) have less children than high school drop outs. Guess Denmark is different.


I really don't think people try to make it big here to have success in dating, but just to make money. I don't deny that it helps, but I don't see many that try it because of that.
Finding relationships and having children is a possibility for the vast majority of both men and women, which does make things hard on those who can't because they are expected to live up to the "norm," which isn't achievable for all. I'd very much hope you wouldn't actually have surgery performed though :\

I don't know the exact numbers, but I would imagine poorer people here having much fewer children than poorer people in America, though still more than richer people here.
But there are significantly fewer people here who solely pursue career; career is generally seen as a way to support your family instead.
And judging from the numbers, it seems that among the lower class, it is a few men who have children with multiple women, rather than 1 man + 1 woman being together for life.


----------



## Adam81980

gustafsg said:


> I was recently looking at the SAS thread about body types...and I noticed that a lot of the guys here weigh less than I do. I'm not fat by any means-my BMI is well within in the healthy range. But I see all these guys talking about being, say, 5'7 and 130 pounds and I feel like they would never want to go out with someone like me.
> 
> So, men of SAS, would you date someone who was the same weight as you or heavier?


I'm thinking 5'7 and 130lbs would be really small. Almost to the point of looking sickly?

I'm 6'0 and 175 pounds. Thirty pounds lighter than I was from ages 17-29.

I don't mind if a women has a few extra pounds. By that I mean 10-25lbs overweight. However, I need to be physically attracted to a certain extent, and I'm not attracted to BBW's and grossly overweight women.

By the time I hit 30 lbs overweight, I was so disgusted by myself that I did something about. Can't understand people that let themselves become grossly obese and then insist they are just curvy, or BBW. No, they are fat! Simple as that. Not a normal or healthy thing to be. When you leave the North American continent and go to other countries you notice obesity if pretty rare. Unfortunately, It's common in America and so are excuses for fat acceptance.


----------



## Revenwyn

elvin jones said:


> A 180lbs muscular woman sounds freaky to me. Is she a professional bodybuilder?


I'm close to 200 pounds and have 19% body fat. I'm not a professional body builder by any stretch, though I have a much larger frame than most women and do weight train. But my body fat has been verified by a professional who did not at first believe it either since it's really rare.


----------



## arnie

Someone like this ?:










Brienee from game of thrones. She's my height and just a couple pound lighter.

We would be an interesting couple. :um


----------



## bsd3355

No, I wouldn't. Chances are that would mean she is extremely fat.


----------



## Perfectionist

I can't stop reading this thread. It's such a...releaving question.

Still kinda sad at the number of guys that have said no, but, I guess that's expected.


----------



## bsd3355

Im not overweight and i take care of my health by working out. I wouldnt expect a fit woman to date an obese guy who doesnt take care of his health unless his personality was really good or some other reason. If i was overweight nyself or didnt take care of my body then im sure id be inlined to date a woman my size. If i was fat and expected to date a fit girl then id be hypocritical in that respect. I am not closed iff to the podsibility id date a fat girl but she would need something else special about her i personally was attracted to. Plus, she wouldnt be happy with my lifestyle at the given moment anyway. Plus, fat girls have just as high expectations as their skinny friends so dint kid yourself. Ive had plenty off what i thought unattractive girls reject me in one way or the other, and ive also was not attracted to women who were conventionally attractive either because their personality was that of a fruit basket


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Double Indemnity said:


> komorikun speaks the truth as usual. I have a thyroid condition which makes it really hard to lose weight. I'm planning on getting a personal trainer so I can get laid in the next decade.


Is it hypo hypothyroidism ? DId you go to a doc ? What did he say, did you followed a treatment ?

I had that too. I don't know if it's gone now cause i did like 3 months of treatment, but never went back to the doc to check the progress.


----------



## Elad

Perfectionist said:


> I can't stop reading this thread. It's such a...releaving question.
> 
> Still kinda sad at the number of guys that have said no, but, I guess that's expected.


I don't see why it would be sad, we all have our preferences when it comes to attraction.


----------



## Double Indemnity

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Is it hypo hypothyroidism ? DId you go to a doc ? What did he say, did you followed a treatment ?
> 
> I had that too. I don't know if it's gone now cause i did like 3 months of treatment, but never went back to the doc to check the progress.


Yes, it's hypothyroidism. I take medication for it and have it checked periodically. It was stable for a long time but then I had to bump up my dosage. I was pretty much told I would need to take medication for the rest of my life. :/ But it really isn't too bad. You should follow up on your treatment. I hope you're ok!


----------



## TPower

Perfectionist said:


> I can't stop reading this thread. It's such a...releaving question.
> 
> Still kinda sad at the number of guys that have said no, but, I guess that's expected.


Imagine being a 5'2" man.

Same story.


----------



## A Man

As long as she's not fat.


----------



## Luna Sea

Yeah. I've dated people heavier than me before. I can get over physical flaws, as long as they're not massively obese


----------



## Perfectionist

Elad said:


> I don't see why it would be sad, we all have our preferences when it comes to attraction.


It's sad because I'm an overweight female. You know your looks aren't great, it's just...hard being faced with seven pages of people mostly saying they would never date you. Just kinda puts a damper on your day is all. And no I don't blame guys if they are not attracted initially to overweight women. I would hope a guy would be willing to date an overweight girl if he got to know her and loved her personality, but that's a topic for another thread.



TPower said:


> Imagine being a 5'2" man.
> 
> Same story.


Yep! And just as there some men willing to date girls heavier than them, there are some girls willing to date shorter guys. Just have to find them is all.


----------



## rdrr

TPower said:


> Imagine being a 5'2" man.
> 
> Same story.


Height and weight are the most negatively pre-judged attributes.


----------



## gusstaf

Perfectionist said:


> It's sad because I'm an overweight female. You know your looks aren't great, it's just...hard being faced with seven pages of people mostly saying they would never date you. Just kinda puts a damper on your day is all. And no I don't blame guys if they are not attracted initially to overweight women. I would hope a guy would be willing to date an overweight girl if he got to know her and loved her personality, but that's a topic for another thread.


I'm sorry. I didn't think this many people would respond to the thread. I'm starting to wish I hadn't created it in the first place, especially if it's making other people feel bad.


----------



## Hadron92

A female who weighs over 175 lbs...that's just pushing it. So no, I wouldn't.


----------



## squidlette

Hadron said:


> A female who weighs over 175 lbs...that's just pushing it. So no, I wouldn't.


Erm, a 5'9" tall woman weighing 175 lbs would still have a normal BMI. Not overweight AT ALL. It's on par with a 5'4" tall woman weighing 140.

You guys need to consider height along with weight here, you know..... Unless you wouldn't be interested in dating women who are on the tall side, either.

My cousin is (a few inches, not exactly sure how many) over 6'. She's an athlete, and she's built a bit like a fitness model, without so much as an ounce of pudge anywhere on her body. I'd estimate her body fat to be in the 17-18% range, judging by the fact that you can see muscle definition, but it's not bodybuilder type definition. Weight is definitely in the 170s-180s. I reckon most of the guys she dates are both shorter than her AND a good number of them probably weigh less than she does too. Doesn't really affect her any - she's smokin' hot, and the guys she ends up dating are smokin' hot too. 

I think the biggest mistake people can make is putting together some kind of silly laundry list regarding their ideal whatever. It's not the numbers that matter, if it's healthiness you're attracted to. If a girl's carrying a little extra weight but can still beat your butt up to the top of the mountain when you take her hiking, what's the problem?


----------



## flarf

sean88 said:


> Yes I would. I don't mind slightly bigger girls (maybe 20/30 lbs heavier than me), but if it was pushing like 50, then I don't know. But I actually prefer girls with nice thick legs over super skinny chicks. lol
> 
> I don't think a bigger girl would date me though. I'm 5'5" 130 lbs. lol


i am the same height and weight as you and also i agree with your post :hs


----------



## stuart

Hell yes.


----------



## Hadron92

squidlette said:


> Erm, a 5'9" tall woman weighing 175 lbs would still have a normal BMI. Not overweight AT ALL. It's on par with a 5'4" tall woman weighing 140.
> 
> You guys need to consider height along with weight here, you know..... Unless you wouldn't be interested in dating women who are on the tall side, either.
> 
> My cousin is (a few inches, not exactly sure how many) over 6'. She's an athlete, and she's built a bit like a fitness model, without so much as an ounce of pudge anywhere on her body. I'd estimate her body fat to be in the 17-18% range, judging by the fact that you can see muscle definition, but it's not bodybuilder type definition. Weight is definitely in the 170s-180s. I reckon most of the guys she dates are both shorter than her AND a good number of them probably weigh less than she does too. Doesn't really affect her any - she's smokin' hot, and the guys she ends up dating are smokin' hot too.
> 
> I think the biggest mistake people can make is putting together some kind of silly laundry list regarding their ideal whatever. It's not the numbers that matter, if it's healthiness you're attracted to. If a girl's carrying a little extra weight but can still beat your butt up to the top of the mountain when you take her hiking, what's the problem?


Well, I very rarely come across females who are that tall and...built. Maybe it's to do with where I live.

Anyway, I'm 6'2" and I don't feel that skinny being 175 lbs. I think I'm just average.

Oh and I used to date this girl who is 6'0 tall and 150 lbs and...I don't think I'd have minded if she was like 20 lbs heavier at her height, but anything more than that and I'd begin to feel uncomfortable.


----------



## laura024

It's awkward when a guy weighs less than me, seeing as I'm 115 pounds.


----------



## Rasputin_1

squidlette said:


> Erm, a 5'9" tall woman weighing 175 lbs would still have a normal BMI. Not overweight AT ALL. It's on par with a 5'4" tall woman weighing 140.
> 
> You guys need to consider height along with weight here, you know..... Unless you wouldn't be interested in dating women who are on the tall side, either.
> 
> My cousin is (a few inches, not exactly sure how many) over 6'. She's an athlete, and she's built a bit like a fitness model, without so much as an ounce of pudge anywhere on her body. I'd estimate her body fat to be in the 17-18% range, judging by the fact that you can see muscle definition, but it's not bodybuilder type definition. Weight is definitely in the 170s-180s. I reckon most of the guys she dates are both shorter than her AND a good number of them probably weigh less than she does too. Doesn't really affect her any - she's smokin' hot, and the guys she ends up dating are smokin' hot too.
> 
> I think the biggest mistake people can make is putting together some kind of silly laundry list regarding their ideal whatever. It's not the numbers that matter, if it's healthiness you're attracted to. If a girl's carrying a little extra weight but can still beat your butt up to the top of the mountain when you take her hiking, what's the problem?


The answers are a product of the way the question is asked. I think most of us are assuming a girl of average height and our weight.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

laura024 said:


> It's awkward when a guy weighs less than me, seeing as I'm 115 pounds.


oooh... u into midgets ?


----------



## laura024

Some Russian Guy said:


> oooh... u into midgets ?


Not particularly.


----------



## squidlette

Hadron said:


> Well, I very rarely come across females who are that tall and...built. Maybe it's to do with where I live.
> 
> Anyway, I'm 6'2" and I don't feel that skinny being 175 lbs. I think I'm just average.
> 
> Oh and I used to date this girl who is 6'0 tall and 150 lbs and...I don't think I'd have minded if she was like 20 lbs heavier at her height, but anything more than that and I'd begin to feel uncomfortable.


At 6'2", if you were female, anything between 148-186 would put your BMI in the healthy range. It's a pretty wide spectrum, particularly at taller heights.

That 6'0" female should be between 140-177.

And that's just BMI...... which tends to be horribly unreliable as an indicator of health once you start talking about athletes, who can obviously weigh more, and be much healthier doing so, but take up less space since muscle is more dense than fat.


----------



## Rasputin_1

squidlette said:


> At 6'2", if you were female, anything between 148-186 would put your BMI in the healthy range. It's a pretty wide spectrum, particularly at taller heights.
> 
> That 6'0" female should be between 140-177.
> 
> And that's just BMI...... which tends to be horribly unreliable as an indicator of health once you start talking about athletes, who can obviously weigh more, and be much healthier doing so, but take up less space since muscle is more dense than fat.


Ok and if the girl is 6'8 then 220 is probably perfectly healthy..... whats your point?


----------



## viv

I realize everyone has their personal preferences, but this thread makes me kind of sad. 

It also makes me curious how the ladies would respond to "would you date a man who weighs less than you?" But I really don't need anymore threads that make me sad.


----------



## squidlette

Rasputin_1 said:


> Ok and if the girl is 6'8 then 220 is probably perfectly healthy..... whats your point?


I was responding to the guy who said he didn't feel particularly thin at his height and weight, by telling him that he's right - it's average, even for a woman of the same height. But so is a twenty pound range on either side, so a woman who shared his height (or was a couple inches off of it) could indeed weigh more than he does and still be quite healthy.

It's not unreasonable to assume that if we're talking about people who are within a few inches of each others' heights, (which most couples prefer) that it wouldn't be terribly unusual for a woman to weigh more than the man and have both parties still be perfectly healthy.


----------



## Rasputin_1

squidlette said:


> I was responding to the guy who said he didn't feel particularly thin at his height and weight, by telling him that he's right - it's average, even for a woman of the same height. But so is a twenty pound range on either side, so a woman who shared his height (or was a couple inches off of it) could indeed weigh more than he does and still be quite healthy.
> 
> It's not unreasonable to assume that if we're talking about people who are within a few inches of each others' heights, (which most couples are) that it wouldn't be terribly unusual for a woman to weigh more than the man and have both parties still be perfectly healthy.


My apologies I misread your post!


----------



## komorikun

I was having this discussion before on another thread. Actually overweight people live longer than both people with normal and obese BMIs. So it's not good to be super fat but being pleasantly plump is fine.



> Rather, the studies generally suggest that people with a BMI of 25 to 29.9 -- which is considered overweight but not obese -- have a survival advantage over people with higher or lower BMIs.
> 
> Compared to people who fell into the normal-weight category:
> 
> Those classified as underweight were 73% more likely to die.
> Those classified as extremely obese with BMI of 35 or greater were 36% more likely to die.
> Those classified as obese with BMI 30-34.9 had about the same risk of death.
> Those classified as overweight with BMI 25-29.9 were 17% less likely to die.


----------



## Tentative

Yes.


----------



## Elad

squidlette said:


> Erm, a 5'9" tall woman weighing 175 lbs would still have a normal BMI. Not overweight AT ALL. It's on par with a 5'4" tall woman weighing 140.
> 
> You guys need to consider height along with weight here, you know..... Unless you wouldn't be interested in dating women who are on the tall side, either.
> 
> My cousin is (a few inches, not exactly sure how many) over 6'. She's an athlete, and she's built a bit like a fitness model, without so much as an ounce of pudge anywhere on her body. I'd estimate her body fat to be in the 17-18% range, judging by the fact that you can see muscle definition, but it's not bodybuilder type definition. Weight is definitely in the 170s-180s. I reckon most of the guys she dates are both shorter than her AND a good number of them probably weigh less than she does too. Doesn't really affect her any - she's smokin' hot, and the guys she ends up dating are smokin' hot too.
> 
> I think the biggest mistake people can make is putting together some kind of silly laundry list regarding their ideal whatever. It's not the numbers that matter, if it's healthiness you're attracted to. If a girl's carrying a little extra weight but can still beat your butt up to the top of the mountain when you take her hiking, what's the problem?


I know its probably already been said, but BMI is a load of trash and shouldn't be used.

A girl who is 5'9 and 170 would need to have considerable muscle mass to be lean, thats pro female body builder status. I'm just saying your numbers are way off, bodyfat % wise.

If you really want to see what the numbers you are saying looks like we can post photos.


----------



## Elad

Perfectionist said:


> It's sad because I'm an overweight female. You know your looks aren't great, it's just...hard being faced with seven pages of people mostly saying they would never date you. Just kinda puts a damper on your day is all. And no I don't blame guys if they are not attracted initially to overweight women. I would hope a guy would be willing to date an overweight girl if he got to know her and loved her personality, but that's a topic for another thread.
> 
> Yep! And just as there some men willing to date girls heavier than them, there are some girls willing to date shorter guys. Just have to find them is all.


I mean you cant get sad about this kind of thing for everyone saying they wouldn't there are people out there who say the opposite, that's just life and the thread was always bound to head into this direction.

I probably won't be coming back posting because I think its only going to go further downhill from here.:|

edit: I should have specified earlier it depends entirely how she wears the weight, so yes I potentially would date someone heavier than me but not by a lot and not just an inactive person vs someone who works out. There is really no way to explain this without sounding like a dick, ugh.


----------



## MidnightBlu

UgShy said:


> I'm around 6'1 180. I don't know if many girls would weigh more than me and still be considered healthy. If i'm dating someone I want them to be healthy like me. I noticed you said guys that are 5'7 130, those are some pretty lightweight guys. If I weighed that amount I would have no problem dating a girl that was heavier than me.


I dated a guy who was 5'9" and weighed 117 lbs. 

He weighed less than me, but also he was way too skinny for his height. Health-wise he was healthy. He just had an extremely high metabolism and it made it hard for him to gain weight.


----------



## hoddesdon

It depends on how much the male weighs.


----------



## missalyssa

I wouldn't date a boy who weighs less than me.
I am like 5'9" and 145lbs, so not skinnyskinny. It would kill me if he weighed less; I'd feel like an ugly fat cow ._.
Also scrawny bois are a major turnoff for moi~


----------



## Double Indemnity

Apparently I'm still going to be considered fat and unattractive to the majority of men even if I get down to the weight my doctor recommended. Ugh. I'm just gonna stay fat.


----------



## Luna Sea

Double Indemnity said:


> Apparently I'm still going to be considered fat and unattractive to the majority of men even if I get down to the weight my doctor recommended. Ugh. I'm just gonna stay fat.


Don't be mean to yourself. All you can do is put in a bit of effort. It's when you give up on your weight that you become a really fat person. With my last gf, I didn't care that she was a bit overweight, I cared that she was perfectly happy to keep putting on weight.


----------



## Double Indemnity

TristanS said:


> Don't be mean to yourself. All you can do is put in a bit of effort. It's when you give up on your weight that you become a really fat person. With my last gf, I didn't care that she was a bit overweight, I cared that she was perfectly happy to keep putting on weight.


Yeah, I'm admittedly fixated on this. It doesn't help that my ex-husband lost weight and then revealed that he wasn't attracted to me anymore, but had been telling me all along that he was attracted to me. I'm still unsure just how much his weight loss played into his lack of attraction for me - I don't believe it was just a coincidence. We had other major problems so I'm seeing it as a good thing that our marriage ended.


----------



## Khantko

gustafsg said:


> I was recently looking at the SAS thread about body types...and I noticed that a lot of the guys here weigh less than I do. I'm not fat by any means-my BMI is well within in the healthy range. But I see all these guys talking about being, say, 5'7 and 130 pounds and I feel like they would never want to go out with someone like me.
> 
> So, men of SAS, would you date someone who was the same weight as you or heavier?


if she is taller and heavier, no. She can't be both, can only have one physical advantage on me. I want to be the man in the relationship


----------



## Revenwyn

Double Indemnity said:


> Yeah, I'm admittedly fixated on this. It doesn't help that my ex-husband lost weight and then revealed that he wasn't attracted to me anymore, but had been telling me all along that he was attracted to me. I'm still unsure just how much his weight loss played into his lack of attraction for me - I don't believe it was just a coincidence. We had other major problems so I'm seeing it as a good thing that our marriage ended.


Is it just that you're larger boned and more muscular than most women of your height, are overweight, or both?

What guys don't realize is that there ARE women who put on muscle like crazy if they do anything more than a brisk walk. They're rare, but they do exist. And not every woman has a 5 inch wrist and teeny tiny bones either. Yes, many do. But there are also women who do genuinely have large frames or even what would be considered XL or XXL frames if the chart went high enough. Generally, every 1/4 inch on the wrist (at 5'4") is considered another frame size. And the larger your frame, the more you SHOULD weigh, even if you don't work out and gain muscle mass. A small boned 5'4" can be 120 pounds. A XXL framed 5'4" woman should be 150 pounds, and that's without considering muscle mass.

At any rate I am happily married, and when my husband had lost his weight he could have easily ditched me since we were not married at the time, but he did not even though I weighed 40 pounds more than he did.


----------



## alternate

No

I might sound shallow, but I like a girl who takes care of themselves.

I don't like skinny stick figure anoroxic looking things either. To me that's not taking care if yourself either.

For the record I'm 80kg


----------



## BobbyByThePound

Love comes in all different shapes and colors. I'd be lying if I said I'd date a girl that's as big as Norbit but if you're chubby that's fine.

And if you are chubby, some guys might think you're too big but I think other guys go for that. Whether or not someone is beautiful is a subjective thing. For example, I don't think Megan Fox is all that attractive.


----------



## alternate

BobbyByThePound said:


> For example, I don't think Megan Fox is all that attractive.


Dude, you're in the wrong room, the gay forums a few doors up!

lol


----------



## Double Indemnity

Revenwyn said:


> Is it just that you're larger boned and more muscular than most women of your height, are overweight, or both?


Overweight. I guess I'll find a guy eventually who will like me.


----------



## komorikun

Double Indemnity said:


> Yeah, I'm admittedly fixated on this. It doesn't help that my ex-husband lost weight and then revealed that he wasn't attracted to me anymore, but had been telling me all along that he was attracted to me. I'm still unsure just how much his weight loss played into his lack of attraction for me - I don't believe it was just a coincidence. We had other major problems so I'm seeing it as a good thing that our marriage ended.


Was your husband obese before?


----------



## Double Indemnity

komorikun said:


> Was your husband obese before?


No, but he definitely needed to lose some weight. We both put on weight during our relationship.


----------



## komorikun

Double Indemnity said:


> No, but he definitely needed to lose some weight. We both put on weight during our relationship.


Yeah, it's not easy dieting when you have a partner. I can't have sweets in the house cause I'll pig out and eat all of it. Eating together becomes a major part of the relationship and men eat huge portions.

I don't trust guys in general. Get the feeling that people are only faithful/loyal as their options. That's why it might be nice to marry a shy man. Even if he wanted to, he'd have great difficulty finding a new girlfriend.


----------



## Dissonance

komorikun said:


> Yeah, it's not easy dieting when you have a partner. I can't have sweets in the house cause I'll pig out and eat all of it. Eating together becomes a major part of the relationship and men eat huge portions.
> 
> I don't trust guys in general. Get the feeling that people are only faithful/loyal as their options. That's why it might be nice to marry a shy man. Even if he wanted to, he'd have great difficulty finding a new girlfriend.


You mean a man who lacks confidence? But I thought women looked for men with confidence. Odd.


----------



## komorikun

Dissonance said:


> You mean a man who lacks confidence? But I thought women looked for men with confidence. Odd.


I didn't mention confidence. I was talking about a personality type. I've never seen so much talk about confidence and alpha this beta that till I started using this forum. Don't care about confidence really but low self-esteem is a no-go. Usually it's the opposite, most American guys are just full confidence....like bragging central. Shy people have more trouble dating but that could be a good thing in some ways for the partner of a shy person.


----------



## kismetie

Meh I've always been self conscious about my weight (but most girls are, right?). A lot of people think I weight like 125 or something (and I guess it's how I carry myself? I mean technically I'm not overweight yet) but I'm really 150 and I really wanna be 130. I'm 5'7 1/2 and I'd just fall in the category of curvy but I feel fat (which is stupid I know but I can't help how I feel).


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I would, but it depends on how much more she weighs than me. Like I really couldn't see myself dating a woman who was obese or anything like that. But as long as I found her attractive I wouldn't mind. I've found many attractive girls who had more weight on them.


----------



## komorikun

kismetie said:


> Meh I've always been self conscious about my weight (but most girls are, right?). A lot of people think I weight like 125 or something (and I guess it's how I carry myself? I mean technically I'm not overweight yet) but I'm really 150 and I really wanna be 130. I'm 5'7 1/2 and I'd just fall in the category of curvy but I feel fat (which is stupid I know but I can't help how I feel).


I thought the ideal weight for females was 100 pounds plus 5 pounds for every inch above 5 feet. So 130 is rather low for your height. About 140 is better.


----------



## Revenwyn

komorikun said:


> I thought the ideal weight for females was 100 pounds plus 5 pounds for every inch above 5 feet. So 130 is rather low for your height. About 140 is better.


Actually that's an outdated rule that was created only for the health and life insurance companies. Even BMI allows for more than that and it's nowhere near accurate either. This scale might fit Asian females and a small selection of caucasian, but if you have any other ancestry (even partial) it probably won't be accurate. I'm 5'4", half Cherokee, and look sickly at 160. I'm currently 190 and 19% body fat.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

I'm not single, but if I were I wouldn't feel right dating a guy that weighed less than me mainly because I'm petite.


----------



## kismetie

Revenwyn said:


> Actually that's an outdated rule that was created only for the health and life insurance companies. Even BMI allows for more than that and it's nowhere near accurate either. This scale might fit Asian females and a small selection of caucasian, but if you have any other ancestry (even partial) it probably won't be accurate. I'm 5'4", half Cherokee, and look sickly at 160. I'm currently 190 and 19% body fat.


I guess that's true. Because it says if I even touch the 160 mark I'd be considered overweight which is crazy because I'm like barely pudgy in my stomach. I actually get compliments on my body but my own perception of weight and body image is all a bit wonky >.<


----------



## kismetie

komorikun said:


> I thought the ideal weight for females was 100 pounds plus 5 pounds for every inch above 5 feet. So 130 is rather low for your height. About 140 is better.


You aren't the first person to tell me that. Perhaps when I shed ten pounds I will be content with how I look then ad won't feel the need to shed ten more.


----------



## Aaron0

I really doubt I honestly would. I'm close to 200lbs so just being honest I doubt I could find them attractive. There is always exceptions but generally I would have to say no.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Yes, wouldn't bother me.


----------



## LittleSister

I'm not a guy, but I have 'dated' girls, and no I probably wouldn't see a girl who is larger than I am.


----------



## Isolated Silence

I'm (150lbs) and I seem to be able to eat what I want and not put weight on, but I would date a women if she was heaver than me. But mind you as long as she’s not too Overweight. Slim/healthy women are beautiful to. But as long as she (ether type) didn’t Smoke and doesn’t have any tattoos or any facial piercing.

But if I ever find that special someone it’ll be a miracle.


----------



## scarpia

If each of her breasts weighed 75 pounds............yeah that might work out.


----------



## Gusthebus

I'm 6'1" 200lbs and I personally like petite, and curvy women. I wouldn't date a woman that was bigger than me because I am a big guy anyways, and it would just feel weird to me...


----------



## nonesovile

I wouldn't mind, in fact I actually like the idea. As long as they weren't too heavy.


----------



## synonyms with anonymous

I'm 5' 10" 180-190lbs. It wouldn't bother me if she weighted more but I don't like when girls are taller than me. Its not that I wouldn't date her it would just take me a little time to get over it.


----------



## Venkska

gustafsg said:


> I was recently looking at the SAS thread about body types...and I noticed that a lot of the guys here weigh less than I do. I'm not fat by any means-my BMI is well within in the healthy range. But I see all these guys talking about being, say, 5'7 and 130 pounds and I feel like they would never want to go out with someone like me.
> 
> So, men of SAS, would you date someone who was the same weight as you or heavier?


Yep, but damn we are about the same because thats how much I weigh but im only an inch or barely taller than you.


----------



## Kaylee23

scarpia said:


> If each of her breasts weighed 75 pounds............yeah that might work out.


I just winced at the thought of that :um big boobs= lots of back pain. believe me, my ribs are always hurting -_-


----------



## laura024

Kaylee23 said:


> I just winced at the thought of that :um big boobs= lots of back pain. believe me, my ribs are always hurting -_-


Yep, it sucks. I have one rib that likes to randomly crack when I move sometimes.


----------



## Kaylee23

laura024 said:


> Yep, it sucks. I have one rib that likes to randomly crack when I move sometimes.


one of mine popped out in a cheerleading accident. they have never been right since -_- I try and stay way from carbs now because of my weight gain. which is a pain being a vegetarian.


----------



## laura024

Kaylee23 said:


> one of mine popped out in a cheerleading accident. they have never been right since -_- I try and stay way from carbs now because of my weight gain. which is a pain being a vegetarian.


*gives you a hug since your status says you need one and that appears to be true*


----------



## Kaylee23

laura024 said:


> *gives you a hug since your status says you need one and that appears to be true*


thank you !  *Hugs back*


----------



## Lmatic3030

Yea I would


----------



## mahnamahna

Well... I weigh 126 and most girls weigh 120-135 so I'd say I'm kinda forced to  

In all honesty, 125-140 is about the perfect weight range for a girl anyways


----------



## Noll

depends on how much more she weighs.


----------



## riderless

Not if they were into boxing or martial arts


----------



## betamaou

I guess...

Just don't be obese.


----------



## arnie

Over 180 pounds would be rather heavy for a woman. :no


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I was underweight myself when my ex boyfriend was thinnier than me and weihgted less. Also I see many couples like that, thin guy, bigger-fat woman. For some guys weight does not matter  They are more interested of meeting girls on personality level :clap


----------



## mezzoforte

If I weighed more than my boyfriend, I would be considered obese at my height...
:no



scarpia said:


> If each of her breasts weighed 75 pounds............yeah that might work out.


Lol. People tend to be surprised when they hear my weight. I should just say that my boobs are each 10lbs.


----------



## Durzo

If a girl is heavier it isn't a problem to be honest, if I am attracted then I am attracted. I don't care what artificial number you weigh or what your height measurement is, or even what your ****ing shoe size is. If I am attracted then I am attracted.

Why put things in such a black and white color scheme? If a man says he has never been attracted to a woman who is heavier than himself, unless he is a huge man, he is lying. And if said man refuses to date the woman just because she is bigger, then he is a tool. Same with women who may have been attracted to a shorter man but refused to date him because he was smaller than her. These types of people who choose statistics over chemistry are idiots.

Don't worry about figures and measurements, worry about how you feel about the person and yourself. As stated in this thread by others BMI is inaccurate, weight should only taken into account in CONTEXT and even then its more "am I attracted or am I not" rather than "I wonder if this girl is pushing 150lbs... if shes more than 20lbs heavier than me I am not dating her".

I only weigh about 145-150lbs anyway.


----------



## Wohwoh

Yep. Definitely. I would say that I tend to be a little more attracted to girls that are bigger than me.
I weigh about 130-140 pounds btw


----------



## TheNord

I weigh 6'5" 220-230 pounds and I am quite lean. If a girl weighed as much as me, she would probably be obese, which is obviously not good.


----------



## EternallyRestless

Wow, a lot of the guys here are small.


----------



## Janos

I have without issue. However I think I would feel uncomfortable with someone who is taller; it's just the idea of reaching up to kiss someone like when you reached up for your mother as a child.


----------



## dair

I think most of the girls I've liked weighed more than me. But I'm a pretty small guy. Still, I don't think I really care about her weight.


----------



## jasiony

I weigh about 180-185 right now and im 5'11 so I'm usually interested in girls smaller than me.


----------



## pete24

Im a slim guy, I weigh 182lbs and all women I have dated have weighed more than me (except 1), doesnt bother me


----------



## riderless

Durzo said:


> If a girl is heavier it isn't a problem to be honest, if I am attracted then I am attracted. I don't care what artificial number you weigh or what your height measurement is, or even what your ****ing shoe size is. If I am attracted then I am attracted.
> 
> Why put things in such a black and white color scheme? If a man says he has never been attracted to a woman who is heavier than himself, unless he is a huge man, he is lying. And if said man refuses to date the woman just because she is bigger, then he is a tool. Same with women who may have been attracted to a shorter man but refused to date him because he was smaller than her. These types of people who choose statistics over chemistry are idiots.
> 
> Don't worry about figures and measurements, worry about how you feel about the person and yourself. As stated in this thread by others BMI is inaccurate, weight should only taken into account in CONTEXT and even then its more "am I attracted or am I not" rather than "I wonder if this girl is pushing 150lbs... if shes more than 20lbs heavier than me I am not dating her".
> 
> I only weigh about 145-150lbs anyway.


so 300 to 400 pounds not a problem?


----------



## pati

I'm like 6'1" and a good portion of the guys I've dated have been shorter than me and skinnier, so I know at least a few guys don't mind. What irritates me is when guys want me to be all small and skinny when I'm just as tall or taller than them. Either way, everybody carries weight differently. I'd venture to say 90% of women don't look what they weigh. I've seen women who look far larger than me and weigh less.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Yes, if they are not too obese and still retain their curvature. They can be quite beautiful.


----------



## thirdcoming

No problem with me. I'm 6, 180-190 lbs and I dated a girl that was 5'9. 210. I like slim girls, but I love a bbw so the odd of her weighting less than me are not very high


----------



## Durzo

riderless said:


> so 300 to 400 pounds not a problem?


If you are attracted to a woman weighing 300 to 400 pounds no it is not. Personally I would not be attracted but it isn't because she is heavier than me, its because she is obscenely large. It is irrelevant that I weight less than her, even if I weighed 500 pounds I would most likely not be attracted to her then either.

There are some guys out there who would be into that kinda thing... you know the BBW lovers.


----------



## Introspect

i wouldn't date someone who was very fat/very obese.

i would date someone that weighed more than me. its not always fat that makes someone weigh more than you, my ex was a tall woman, she wasn't scrawny, just average. but she gained some weight at a point and she weighed more than me.


----------



## J220

Yes, I am only about 145 -150lbs. And if they were up for losing some weight I would be able to help them.


----------



## Revenwyn

missamanda said:


> I'm like 6'1" and a good portion of the guys I've dated have been shorter than me and skinnier, so I know at least a few guys don't mind. What irritates me is when guys want me to be all small and skinny when I'm just as tall or taller than them. Either way, everybody carries weight differently. I'd venture to say 90% of women don't look what they weigh. I've seen women who look far larger than me and weigh less.


I see this all the time too. I'm 5'4", 180 pounds, but according to hydrostatic weighing I only have 19% body fat. This means my lean body mass is 145 pounds. Most people guess I weigh around 150, and most women my same height and weight are either my same size or even larger, (I'm a size 16, but it's because of my large rib cage) but look far fatter


----------



## VanGogh

gusstaf said:


> I was recently looking at the SAS thread about body types...and I noticed that a lot of the guys here weigh less than I do. I'm not fat by any means-my BMI is well within in the healthy range. But I see all these guys talking about being, say, 5'7 and 130 pounds and I feel like they would never want to go out with someone like me.
> 
> So, men of SAS, would you date someone who was the same weight as you or heavier?


Honestly, no.


----------



## Riddles

Sure If I wer single. I have dated a few BB woman the last being 5.5 190 ripped and I have dated many girls that wer overweight some of the nicest people I have ever met
I work with woman that are out of shape everyday trying to help them reach goals of getting into shape most are doing it for men wich is sad because most men I have met don't deserve girls like them.


----------



## mardymoo

My new boyfriend is most likely smaller than me, I have put on 2 stone this year though and currently weigh 205 pound I'm just glad he can see past that as that old saying goes, you can loose weight but you'll always be ugly.


----------



## rodger28

if I like her on other ways, then why not?


----------



## Revenwyn

Riddles said:


> Sure If I wer single. I have dated a few BB woman the last being 5.5 190 ripped and I have dated many girls that wer overweight some of the nicest people I have ever met
> I work with woman that are out of shape everyday trying to help them reach goals of getting into shape most are doing it for men wich is sad because most men I have met don't deserve girls like them.


Glad I'm not the only one like this! I'm 5'4", 180 ripped.


----------



## Riddles

Revenwyn said:


> Glad I'm not the only one like this! I'm 5'4", 180 ripped.


Nice! good on you. Awsome stats.

Cheers


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I've dated guys who were smaller than me, so that made me bigger than them, ha. While it doesn't necessarily bug me as that is the type of guy I am just attracted to, I am now looking to go out with someone who is larger than me, both height and weight wise. I want to know what it is like to feel small


----------



## Mr Bacon

Can't... stand... the sight... of too much cellulite :afr


----------



## komorikun

As long as its all in her tits and ***....hahahahhaha


----------



## Mr Bacon

Revenwyn said:


> Glad I'm not the only one like this! I'm 5'4", 180 ripped.


----------



## Riddles

Mr Bacon said:


> Can't... stand... the sight... of too much cellulite :afr


Yah well you must have the body of a god with girls hanging off yah eh post up a pic so some of the girls can strive to loose that cellulite to get a guy like you.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Riddles said:


> Yah well you must have the body of a god with girls hanging off yah eh post up a pic so some of the girls can strive to loose that cellulite to get a guy like you.


Your penis sounds like a very nice guy. He doesn't discriminate based on fat proportions.

Mine can be a picky jerk hehe :b. Fat girls can be nice and sweet, and I'll return the favor to them by treating them gently, but they ain't getting my snake out of its cage anytime soon!


----------



## Riddles

Mr Bacon said:


> Your penis sounds like a very nice guy. He doesn't discriminate based on fat proportions.
> 
> Mine can be a picky jerk hehe :b. Fat girls can be nice and sweet, and I'll return the favor to them by treating them gently, but they ain't getting my snake out of its cage anytime soon!


Your a common Bully who singled out a woman. Your a spineless coward nothing more.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Riddles said:


> Your a common Bully who singled out a woman. Your a spineless coward nothing more.


You mean the "wat" meme? I just didn't understand how a chick could be short, heavy, and yet ripped. Unless her skeleton is extremely dense or she has an impressive muscular physique. I'm a 6' guy and I need to drop down to 150 or so to be considered "ripped".

Or... maybe I just didn't understand the original meaning of her statement, ha. English isn't my mother tongue. Persecuting an actual fat chick on an internet forum would be uncalled for.


----------



## Beingofglass

Revenwyn said:


> Glad I'm not the only one like this! I'm 5'4", 180 ripped.


5'4" 180 ... _Ripped and a _woman_? _Damn.. I can't even imagine that :|

Not Dissing.

I've dated several women heavier than me, it does'nt necessarily bug me that she's some past 200-210.


----------



## Lazercarp1

being honest I'd actually date a woman whose quite obese I don't have a preference for overweight women but it doesn't bother me too much. It obviously makes them less attractive but it's not that big on my list of things I don't like. I generally like anyone with a pretty face regardless of size


----------



## Revenwyn

Beingofglass said:


> 5'4" 180 ... _Ripped and a _woman_? _Damn.. I can't even imagine that :|
> 
> Not Dissing.
> 
> I've dated several women heavier than me, it does'nt necessarily bug me that she's some past 200-210.


I'm half Cherokee, and have a very large rib cage (38 inches is the smallest it can get before my ribs become extremely visible.) I also weight trained quite extensively in my teen years, with the result that I can bench 250 lbs and leg press 400.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Revenwyn said:


> I'm half Cherokee, and have a very large rib cage (38 inches is the smallest it can get before my ribs become extremely visible.) I also weight trained quite extensively in my teen years, with the result that I can bench 250 lbs and leg press 400.


Dayum. Do you look like this?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Probably not. But unless she was taller than the average women, she'd be pretty overweight if she weighed more than me. Most women seem to be somewhere between 5' and 5' 6". 

A 5' woman who weighs over 200 pounds is probably going to be quite large. Not that I have anything against heavy people. It's just that physical attraction is important and even though I do prefer my women to have some fat, I have my limits.


----------



## Beingofglass

Revenwyn said:


> I'm half Cherokee, and have a very large rib cage (38 inches is the smallest it can get before my ribs become extremely visible.) I also weight trained quite extensively in my teen years, with the result that I can bench 250 lbs and leg press 400.


That's impressive! In a good way. I friggin love strong-set women.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Revenwyn said:


> I'm half Cherokee, and have a very large rib cage (38 inches is the smallest it can get before my ribs become extremely visible.) I also weight trained quite extensively in my teen years, with the result that I can bench 250 lbs and leg press 400.


Reps for the results :clap


----------



## Riddles

Her stats are 5.6 198 this is a pre contest rip not safe to maintain for long so a little smoother wile not prepping for contest
http://
And this woman is diesel over 200lbs again contest prep 
http://
I don't have permission to post anyone (ladies) I no so I wont but this is an example of some incredible woman BB


----------



## Dysthymia

well im 6'0 and 200lbs... 

i wouldn't get with someone bigger than me. Mainly because they would have to pretty big to be bigger than me. I drink regularly with some girls that are around my weight and i just don't find them attractive. 

I have extremely dense bones, even if i lose all fat and muscle i still weigh more than 160
at 200 im carrying a little bit of fat and quite a bit of muscle. I wouldn't expect a girl to be in better shape than me, that's unfair in my opinion. I don't expect my gf to be starving herself either.


----------



## oskie

Yes I would.


----------



## Zeeshan

I wouldn't find her sexually attractive


----------



## WhisperingPines05

I have dated a girl close to my weight, but then again, at 5 foot 7 and 120 pounds, I am pretty slight. Would I date a woman whose weight exceeds my own? Clinical obesity is out the question. If she weighed a little more than me, sure, why not?


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

Yes, but good luck finding one!


----------



## CWe

I don't care cause im pretty light


----------



## Malek

If I found her attractive both physically and personality-wise then yes. No girl would ever want to date me though so this train of thought is moot. :sus


----------



## John316C

yeah


----------



## Gus954

I cant date a woman heavier than me.im 170 so she would be seriously overweight.I like fit girls.


----------



## NoHeart

Depends how much, I wouldn't be interested in an overweight girl because I don't find it attractive.


----------



## forex

I think the mAjority girls weigh more than guys.
Its kind of weird question, fat is not so visible with guys , with girls you can see it more clearly


----------



## forex

WhisperingPines05 said:


> I have dated a girl close to my weight, but then again, at 5 foot 7 and 120 pounds, I am pretty slight. Would I date a woman whose weight exceeds my own? Clinical obesity is out the question. If she weighed a little more than me, sure, why not?


How would you check that ?


----------



## Khantko

sure i like thick girls

heavier, taller, larger, whatever... as long as there is mutual chemistry


----------



## Puppet Master

Won't date a fat girl so no.


----------



## arm08139914

I would date anyone I liked (of course this adds in the presumption that they would date me also). Someone's height/weight/physicality doesn't actually affect my attraction. Maybe it's cause I'm fat, myself, but I just don't think it affects someones beauty. Anyone can be attractive, but if I really like the person, then they are beautiful to me. It's weird how your brain does that. But I've gone out with a total of three girls, and one was average, one was obese, and my current girlfriend is about 6 foot tall, whereas I'm only 5'9". I've been attracted to them all, and I don't think someones 'build' can truly affect their attractiveness. It's all about the face for me, if I had to pick a physical aspect. Everyone has beauty, just not everyone sees it, if you know what I mean...


----------



## alenclaud

yeah, I've seen girls heavier than me whom I'd definitely consider dating. But probably not if they're too far in the obese side. Physical attraction has to count for something.


----------



## hanzitalaura

arm08139914 said:


> I would date anyone I liked (of course this adds in the presumption that they would date me also). Someone's height/weight/physicality doesn't actually affect my attraction. Maybe it's cause I'm fat, myself, but I just don't think it affects someones beauty. Anyone can be attractive, but if I really like the person, then they are beautiful to me. It's weird how your brain does that. But I've gone out with a total of three girls, and one was average, one was obese, and my current girlfriend is about 6 foot tall, whereas I'm only 5'9". I've been attracted to them all, and I don't think someones 'build' can truly affect their attractiveness. It's all about the face for me, if I had to pick a physical aspect. Everyone has beauty, just not everyone sees it, if you know what I mean...


THis is exactly how I feel. I;ve been attracted to a wide range of men. For me the most important thing is intelligence/personality. Looks fade with time and I would want to be with someone who can carry an intelligent conversation and is an overall nice pleasant person to be around. I would never want to date a guy who is fit and has and has no brains. If you are able to find a person who has both then you are a lucky one.


----------



## Steinerz

to be honest.

No way. She would have to be humongous.


----------



## AlchemyFire

I feel the need to post this :lol


----------



## nobody74546

no i'm 210lbs


----------



## riderless

My ceiling is 550kg


----------



## CopadoMexicano

no unless she gave me a million dollars maybe..


----------



## jealousisjelly

yes it's not a _big_ deal


----------



## sanspants08

Not a chance.


----------



## Kevin001

I am now and I have no issue with it.


----------



## ljubo

yes, no problem.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Depends how much .


----------



## Cashel

Sure.


----------



## komorikun

I imagine if you are short skinny guy that would be easy to occur. 130-150 range is pretty common for women.


----------



## MaggieRose

I think women worry way, way more about weight than men do. My ex used to tell me I was underweight, he preferred me when I was 10kg heavier (I lost through exercise). Funny, huh? I'm now in love with a truly skinny guy who is so anxious about being skinny he even started lifting. When I told him I think skinny is sexy, he stopped. Haha. Actually I'm really into *him*, so I don't care what he weighs. I don't like muscled guys, though.


----------



## konas8

You know what? A gram or two shouldn't come in the way of true love. So I can proudly say: it depends.


----------



## NoEgo

Probably not. I weight about an even 200 myself, and I'm relatively fit. I once went out with a girl who was 5'7" and 170 pounds. She pulled it off VERY well and I thought she was sexy, but I feel like 180 would be my threshold. I've met many heavier girls who were pretty in the face, but I found their bodies a complete turn off. I want a healthy girl, and I don't think that's asking for much. By healthy, I don't mean skinny or athletic; I just don't want a girl who will be winded after going up 10 steps. MAYBE if she was like 6'5" and 210 pounds, then yes. After sex, I'd want her to tuck me in, read me a bedtime story, and kiss me goodnight.

I guess this question works very badly against me, because I'm not short and scrawny. That being said, if I weighed say 130 pounds, I'd still go with a girl pushing 180.

It's all relative. Different people carry weight differently. Like I said before, I'm 200 pounds but I look like I weigh 170/180. Some guys weigh 200 and look 250. If this picture is true, and this girl is over 200 pounds, then definitely yes. To me, she looks about 160.


----------



## coeur_brise

I weigh significantly more than I look so I wouldn't mind potentially dating someone who weighed less than I do. Again, chances are if you're 5'8'' or more, you'll probably weigh more than me by default. Any dude who weighs my weight is probably short or severely malnourished.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'm horse jockey size. Pretty much 90% of women weight more than I do.


And 99.5% of men weight more than I do.


----------



## AllTheSame

It wouldn't concern me. I mean, not unless it was really causing huge health problems, then I'd obviously be concerned. I actually find curvy woman can be attractive. If I'm being honest I can't say that most very overweight women are attractive to me, though. I can't give you a weight, it's not like that for me....I'd have no idea, there is no "cut off" weight for me lol. But there is a point at which if she's too overweight I just don't think it's attractive, at all. And I don't apologize for thinking that way, to anyone lol. You're attracted to what you're attracted to, it is what it is. I think Amy Schumer is pretty attractive, for example, and she is by no means petite, not even close....I'd say most def more on the very curvy side.

My ex-wife's weight bounced around quite a bit sometimes....there were times when she was most def on the curvy side. The last two gf's I've had after my divorce were very petite, just little bitty things. Both weighed around 98 pounds soaking wet (maybe a little over 100 but not by much), and they were little shorties, 5'3" or so I guess.

The crush I had that I met on this site is I think perfect, she's a little on the curvy side but not by much. She has very, very serious self image problems though....she will call herself fat all the time, though she's very clearly not. When we were more towards becoming a serious couple I used to tell her she was beautiful, all the time, and I really meant it, she is....but I don't think she believes that. Her self esteem has just tanked. I really tried to help her with that, and I still do sometimes when we talk but if someone is bound and determined to believe they are ugly, even though they're very beautiful in the eyes of most people, then there's not much you can do but keep complimenting and telling her she's beautiful.


----------



## TheWelshOne

There's no way I'd date a guy who weighs less than me. I wouldn't put him through that. But that's 90% of guys, so I'm kinda screwed. But I also probably wouldn't date a woman who weighs more than me.

It all comes down to health. I'm not healthy, why would I want someone less healthy?

@NoEgo's booty shorts girl is hot though.


----------



## Kevin001

TheWelshOne said:


> But that's 90% of guys, so I'm kinda screwed.


Is it? I hope not. :frown2:


----------



## TheWelshOne

Kevin001 said:


> Is it? I hope not. :frown2:


Yep, sorry Kev. Best stick with your current honey anyway, she seems lovely. :b


----------



## Kevin001

TheWelshOne said:


> Yep, sorry Kev. Best stick with your current honey anyway, she seems lovely. :b


Guys....ugh. Thanks I will, lol.


----------



## andy0128

Yes wouldn't bother me. There is nothing wrong with a few extra lbs.


----------



## chefdave

It depends where she was storing the weight. Some places are better than others.


----------



## Twilightforce

Women don't like skinny guys anyways.


----------



## Wolfology

Weighs more in what regard? Tall, athletic/ muscular women tend to weigh more than fat women because muscle has more weight than fat.


----------



## M0rbid

hell no


----------



## May19

this thread is the reason why I'm single lolol. im kidding. I think a lot of guys wouldn't date girls who weigh more than them. 

probably the other reason why i hate sharing my weight. i dont think i look like that much lbs, plus i've been told by friends that i dont look that heavy. whenever i do tell them my weight, they think im lying and just exaggerating until I step onto the scale for them .

and i agree with a lot of the users above. it depends on where the weight is store and such. personally, i think i have a bigger frame due to genetics and due to the fact that i had to build up a lot of muscles for badminton and track and field (when i did it for fun).

i think to just based it off the weight is highly inaccurate too. one of my close friends in college is a power lifter. she looks really little and petite being almost 5'0, but she weighs close to 140lb. she is lean as fck. like that girl is strong as hell, but she doesn't look like it at all. So i think if you just based it off the weight it wouldn't be fair either. because some girls can have a lot of muscle weight and still look thin/lean


----------



## TheWelshOne

May19 said:


> i think to just based it off the weight is highly inaccurate too. one of my close friends in college is a power lifter. she looks really little and petite being almost 5'0, but she weighs close to 140lb. she is lean as fck. like that girl is strong as hell, but she doesn't look like it at all. So i think if you just based it off the weight it wouldn't be fair either. because some girls can have a lot of muscle weight and still look thin/lean


Being fair, it's never about weight on a visual scale. Even this question, I don't think anyone's saying they'd make a girl step on the scales before asking them out. They're pretty much saying 'If she *looks* fatter than me, I'm not interested.'


----------



## Paul

3 of the 4 women I dated weighed significantly more than me. 2 of them were taller than me so it didn't mean they were overweight, though they had a few extra pounds I guess. At any rate, I've always been thin so it'd be silly to expect people to weigh less than me.


----------



## Carolyne

Weight is something I'll admit I'm quite picky about. I'm not even thin, I used to be very fat, now I'm closer to average but still not happy. Despite that, I do have a hard time being attracted to anyone significantly overweight.


----------



## Overdrive

I'm 5'10" for 165lbs, i don't think so.


----------



## Shadow5

Well many answers in there are encouraging :smile2: I thought more males would be against that but it doesn't seem to be the case.

All the men I dated weighed less than I, but most of the time it was a 5-10 pounds difference, so it did not clearly show. I was 20 pounds heavier than my current bf when we met but I lost a bit of weight since and kept it off, now I weight only 5 pounds more. It's funny because if I would not have told him, he wouldn't have noticed. Weight is really just a number and doesn't say much about your overall look. 

Also, just to set the record straight, I saw some men imply that a heavier girl wouldn't take care of her body and her health. That is not true at all. I exercise 3 times a week (swimming and martial arts), walk my way to work and eat mostly healthy food, and according to my BMI I am overweight (but when the size of my bones is taken into account apparently that my weight is healthy, I just have this ridiculously large rib cage). I also have a friend who have the BMI of an obese person but she does even more sports than I and is almost vegetarian.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Of course! :grin2:


----------



## Paul

Shadow5 said:


> Also, just to set the record straight, I saw some men imply that a heavier girl wouldn't take care of her body and her health. That is not true at all. I exercise 3 times a week (swimming and martial arts), walk my way to work and eat mostly healthy food, and according to my BMI I am overweight (but when the size of my bones is taken into account apparently that my weight is healthy, I just have this ridiculously large rib cage). I also have a friend who have the BMI of an obese person but she does even more sports than I and is almost vegetarian.


Also, there are thin people like me who take horrible care of ourselves and eat nothing but junk food and should according to all medical science be dead by now. It's easy to not care when nobody can tell.


----------



## Shadow5

Yup, you are absolutely right. And I am not judging in any way those who don't care about these things, I've been like that for years and deep inside I love junk food and I totally get you (I basically stopped because of health issues after years of abuse). I just wish that those who say that they do not want a girl "who do not take care of herself" accept their inner douchiness and dare say "no fat chick", because most of the time it is really what they mean and when they just hide behind their veil of hypocrisy (the health argument, that is) , GAAAAAH it makes me cringe!


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Yes, and I'm hardly one to be picky.


----------



## BAC

Edit: Decided to remove.


----------



## chefdave

Any girl that wants to go out with me must be a size 8 or less.

You've gotta have standards.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

Absolutely, but there is a limit also. As long as she is trying to make healthy decisions she's good with me.


----------



## regimes

i LOVE a woman with jiggle. it's just more to grab and enjoy. that said, if i really like a woman's personality or her face i don't really notice her weight.

these types of threads are super triggering to women with eating disorders, also.


----------



## knightofdespair

Nope I weigh 220, that is a pretty large woman. On the other hand I'm 6'5, but if shes that tall its kind of a turn off too.


----------



## NewHabits

I like curvy women, so yes.


----------



## k_wifler

Okay, here's a topic where I can say 'probably not' but not because skinny girls are a fetish.
It's just a lot harder to be attracted to someone the bigger they get.
For me, it's not because they could beat me up or something, I was very small during my childhood and everyone was bigger than me.
It's just a trend of attraction that I've noticed about myself.
Maybe it's all of the little kid's cartoons that I watched as a child that had big lumpy monsters that look similar to American women...
Maybe it's because overweight women were mean and abusive toward me when I was little (esp. my mom and sister).
Maybe it's because, although I'm sickly and depressed right now, on the inside I'm super sporty and I want a partner who will bring that out in me.
Maybe it's because the smaller kids were extra nice to me during my childhood.
Who knows.


----------



## Losti

5'9 135 lbs and yes I could date a girl who weighed more then me. Weight is just a number, how that weight is distributed and what kind of mass it is, is important to me. Couldn't really date someone obese, but a little bit overweight and in acceptable areas is fine.


----------



## Revenwyn

I'm not a guy, but my fiance is 5'10" 125 pounds and I'm 5'4" 165 pounds. Actually, he wanted me to put on a little more when I saw him at 150 pounds.


----------



## Soilwork

Most likely not because I'm only attracted to women who are slim and I don't weigh that much myself.


----------



## SplendidBob

Yup


----------



## Blue2015

When I'm drunk I would.


----------



## AminAmood

gusstaf said:


> I was recently looking at the SAS thread about body types...and I noticed that a lot of the guys here weigh less than I do. I'm not fat by any means-my BMI is well within in the healthy range. But I see all these guys talking about being, say, 5'7 and 130 pounds and I feel like they would never want to go out with someone like me.
> 
> So, men of SAS, would you date someone who was the same weight as you or heavier?


Considering I weigh 208lbs....... no.


----------



## AminAmood

AminAmood said:


> Considering I weigh 208lbs....... no.


308lbs I mean


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I've been out with taller slender girls and shorter curvier ones and by far the shorter curvier ones win out for me every time.


----------



## k_wifler

I think part of it is that different people (women) have different definitions of what's fat and skinny.
I'm sure a lot of guys will call a chick with not much belly, but huge boobs and butt to still be thin/average despite the extra baggage being hauled around.
And also a lot of women see a fat man as just a large man or a big man, which is considered a good thing... Size doesn't really matter anymore in the scheme of things, as men don't really have to protect or hunt, and women, why are women supposed to be smaller? Is it because it means the man knows he can force himself on her whenever he wants? Not really sure...


----------



## Svarog11

Yes. A taller one too.


----------



## Owlbear

Every woman I've dated who weighed more than me was very conscious of her weight. So it isn't just that she weighs more. It's that most likely she'll have no confidence which adds even more problems on top of the weight and problems associated with that.

I don't think I would date a woman heavier than me. I workout daily to keep my body trim, losing 50lbs over the past two years. Would you expect a woman who worked out daily to be okay with dating a man with a beer gut and no biceps?


----------



## Zatch

Already do. It's hot for its own reasons I shouldn't get into here.


----------

